

Learn how to code a Facebook app in 20 minutes with PythonAnywhere - aychedee
http://blog.pythonanywhere.com/35/

======
thinkbohemian
Deploy one in 5 minutes (by me!):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgiONvm5JB0&feature=plcp](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgiONvm5JB0&feature=plcp)

~~~
thirdhaf
BTW your Python example app is broken and has been for months. Someone opened
an issue on Github (with code to fix) but it's been ignored for months now.
<https://github.com/heroku/facebook-template-python/issues/7>

------
dsirijus
...and you can charge this 200-500 buck a pop!

Easy money, I say. Still is.

EDIT: Before I get flame, this is just tongue-in-cheek for all the FB
marketing agencies out there charging this crap by thousands.

~~~
aychedee
The internet, it's just a big ATM really.

~~~
dsirijus
Yeah, but you sure need to type more than 4 digits to get that cash!

~~~
aychedee
I was promised internet money!

------
viraj_shah
I love things like this. Things that truly encourage people to just build even
if it is very basic. It is such a good learning tool!

------
ridruejo
The shareable web console is very nice. Is that a third party open source
component or did you developed it yourselves?

~~~
aychedee
Developed it ourselves, well the JavaScript terminal is shellinabox
(<http://code.google.com/p/shellinabox/>) but it's connecting via websockets
to a Tornado server that does all the interesting stuff.

------
csmatt
Incredible! I really wish this was at my disposal when I started working on my
side project a couple months ago.

I haven't even played with PythonAnywhere yet, I'm just commenting on how
great the tutorial is. It excellently fills in the gaps between django and the
facebook interface.

